# MHM S-Type Xtreme Automatic Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

MHM has incorporated the latest in technology and engineering design to build a new high-speed, high-volume automatic printing press that will allow print shops to make more money with less frustration and hassle. 

The new S-Type Xtreme is faster than any existing MHM press due to 
an innovative new AC electric indexing system combined with high-powered AC electric print heads.

In addition to faster print speeds, MHM has continued to build on its reputation for offering presses with the fastest set-up times. The MHM pinlock preregistration screen system allows for fast loading of new screens with minimal time spent on adjustments. It also has individual off-contact front and rear adjustments, which are critical when printing high density or other specialty inks. 

Other features include separate squeegee and flood blade press regulators. Screen holders are flush with every screen. There’s no U-clamps, which means the off-contact adjustment can be controlled from a 0 position.

Operators will find running the S-Type Xtreme intuitive and simple with a short learning curve due to its easy-to-see android tablet control panel. Features include an inlet mode, outlet mode, sample mode and waterbase/plastisol mode, which help reduce set-up times. 

The S-Type Xtreme also has many of the features offered on all MHM presses that have contributed to the company’s reputation for top-quality performance. These include a skip pallet function, adjustable squeegee/flood stroke adjustment, repeatable squeegee angle adjustment, repeatable flood blade angle adjustment, and easy-to-use microregistration screen adjustment. All of these contribute to the machine’s ability to do super fast setups, which maximizes productivity. 

The S-Type Xtreme has an 18” x 22” print area and is available up to 16 colors. An LS version also is available with a 20” x 28” print area up to 14 colors.

For more information, contact Hirsch International at


----------

